# Surf and Turf, Backstrap and Crab Cakes on the Griddle



## Teal101 (Jul 21, 2020)

With my fiancee coming home from six days away at work I decided to cook up a little surf and turf!  Backstrap is from a Mule Deer she shot the other year, crab cakes were made with some frozen Dungeness Crab we had in the freezer.  Paired with some grilled Leeks and an ear of Corn we split.  Backstrap was rinsed and dried to remove as much blood as possible, it really helps with the flavor imo.  Sprinkled lightly with Traeger Saskatchewan on both sides.  Crab cakes were prepared in a standard maryland style with fresh Parsley, Celery, Egg, Old Bay, Mayo, and Panko.  Crab cakes were prepared ahead of time and let set in the fridge to help hold shape.  Leeks were trimmed and lightly salted and peppered with olive oil.  Corn was peeled to remove the silk then had the husk pulled back up.  Corn on first as it takes the longest, on the Weber around medium heat until starting to get cooked them pull the husk back to get some char.  Leeks were done 3 minutes each side.  Backstrap and crab cakes were put on at the same time.  Put a medium sized pat of Kerrygold down on the griddle and let it start to brown then added the steaks and cakes.  Roughly 3 minutes per side for the steaks, 4-5 minutes for the cakes.  Finished with a side of homemade tartar sauce.   Very good, some tweaking needed on the cakes for better flavor imo, but happy overall.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 21, 2020)

Looks really good! Not your run of them mill dinner by any means! Nice job.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 21, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 21, 2020)

Did it up right.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 21, 2020)

Some good looking supper you had! I add a few dashes of hot sauce to my crab cakes. Adds a nice extra level of flavor


----------



## Teal101 (Jul 21, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Looks really good! Not your run of them mill dinner by any means! Nice job.


Thanks! With the whole virus deal, grocery store shortages, and required masks I've taken to digging in the freezer for more meals, that and it saves some money!  That and I like to experiment haha!


smokin peachey said:


> Looks great!


Thanks!


flatbroke said:


> Did it up right.


Thanks!


TNJAKE said:


> Some good looking supper you had! I add a few dashes of hot sauce to my crab cakes. Adds a nice extra level of flavor


Thanks bud.  Yeah it could have used some hot sauce, good call.  The tartar needed a little tweaking too.  Not sure I want to shell two more whole dungeness anytime soon though to experiment!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 21, 2020)

That all looks good! Never thought of grilling leeks, have to give that a try...we love anything onion.

Ryan


----------



## Steve H (Jul 21, 2020)

Looks very nice! Grilled leeks or Ramps are fantastic.


----------



## normanaj (Jul 21, 2020)

Yum!

Been doing a lot with crab and lobster lately as its been so incredibly cheap.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jul 21, 2020)

Looks delicious!  Great job and fine meal.  Thanks for sharing.

Mike


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 21, 2020)

All looks fantastic!! I really like the addition of the grilled leeks. We’d love those


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 21, 2020)

Superb!!! Like!


----------



## Danabw (Jul 21, 2020)

Looks great, seems like your fiance is a lucky woman. :) 

I'm not familiar with venison - what is "backstrap" and do you know why it's called that? 

I've got a good crab cake recipe (we like it, anyway). :) I haven't made it in quite a while I'm just realizing. Have to dig it out and take a run at it. Nothing like homemade crab cakes and tartar sauce.


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 21, 2020)

It's the ribeye on a deer....


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 22, 2020)

Definitely a good looking meal!
Nicely done!
Al


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 22, 2020)

Danabw said:


> Looks great, seems like your fiance is a lucky woman. :)
> 
> I'm not familiar with venison - what is "backstrap" and do you know why it's called that?
> 
> I've got a good crab cake recipe (we like it, anyway). :) I haven't made it in quite a while I'm just realizing. Have to dig it out and take a run at it. Nothing like homemade crab cakes and tartar sauce.


Deer tenderloin


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 22, 2020)

Good looking meal! great way to welcome her home from work.


----------



## Teal101 (Jul 22, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> All looks fantastic!! I really like the addition of the grilled leeks. We’d love those


First time trying them, wont be the last!  They were delicious.  Thanks.


indaswamp said:


> Superb!!! Like!


Thank you!


Danabw said:


> Looks great, seems like your fiance is a lucky woman. :)
> 
> I'm not familiar with venison - what is "backstrap" and do you know why it's called that?
> 
> I've got a good crab cake recipe (we like it, anyway). :) I haven't made it in quite a while I'm just realizing. Have to dig it out and take a run at it. Nothing like homemade crab cakes and tartar sauce.


Thank you!  We're both lucky haha!  Like said above it is the Ribeye on a deer, very tender and delicious.


SmokinAl said:


> Definitely a good looking meal!
> Nicely done!
> Al


Appreciate it, thanks!


JLeonard said:


> Good looking meal! great way to welcome her home from work.


Yeah she was happy with it haha, thanks!


----------

